# State Land Road Repair?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the places I camp/fish at has an extremely rutted hill that is just about impassable now. I am not sure if someone would come out and repair it or not. Who can I contact that is responsible for maintaining these forest roads? Thoughts?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

is it classed an unimproved road? is it a two track left over from logging? is it a fire control road? or is it a road that never was supposed to be there? 
could be forrestry division, county , DNR , or no one,,you should ask the local DNR office first, they probably know who to send you too.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Be careful what you wish for. unless they need it for something, they will probably block it off.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> Be careful what you wish for. unless they need it for something, they will probably block it off.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Be careful what you wish for. unless they need it for something, they will probably block it off.



I have thought about that. I am pretty sure this is a fire road so maybe it will get fixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

State forest land, state game area.....?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> One of the places I camp/fish at has an extremely rutted hill that is just about impassable now. I am not sure if someone would come out and repair it or not. Who can I contact that is responsible for maintaining these forest roads? Thoughts?


I asked once and was told they wouldn't fix it and leave it as is (DNR). Now, if it's an access I need to use I don't ask and fix it myself. Nothing extravagant, just make it accessible.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

dead short said:


> State forest land, state game area.....?


State Forest Land. Kalkaska County


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

You may be out of luck if the county has to fix it,they don't even grade the gravel roads. But as was said if it is a sandy hill they may close it off. Good luck on what ever happens


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

Scout 2 said:


> You may be out of luck if the county has to fix it,they don't even grade the gravel roads. But as was said if it is a sandy hill they may close it off. Good luck on what ever happens


Hmm, well said, it may be out of luck.


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

No one can repair the road that goes through a forest. The roads that run through any national forests are the responsibility of the federal government, only they can repair it.


----------

